# Valencia area Routes



## buxom (Mar 20, 2008)

We are thinking of heading south January time. Any recommended routes from Calais to Valencia area.Thinking of avoiding Paris going via Rouen down via Tolouse and Barcelona way.Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi,

If I were you, I would take the route attached, in blue (Click Image to Enlarge).

Unless you want to go to Andorra, Barcelona Toulouse or anywhere on a specific route.

There is a Stopover in Cascante south of Bilbao on the route I have put in.

Trev


----------



## tony5677 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Buxom ( I've always wanted to say that) 
We are going over on 28th Dec .
We have been down to the Valencia region several times, and tend to use the following route.
There are no tolls and the route is usually snow free.
Calais to Rouen A16 to Junction 29 then D901 to Abberville.
Join A 28 ( E402) to Rouen.
Take N154 to Evreux -Chartres.
Then N10 to Tours.
We turn off just before Tours and stay at an aire at Vouvray..
Follow the N 10 (910) to Poitiers and Anguleme Remain on the N 10 ( E606) towards Bordeaux. We leave the N 10 at Junction 40 and divert to Libourne and then Langon.
We then take the 932/934 to Pau, we spend the night in an aire in the area.then 134 /E07 via the Somport tunnel into Spain.

Take the route via Jaca, Huesca then Zaragoza.
The A 23 from Zaragoza to Sagunt than to Valencia.
All the roads are of a good standard.
The route via the somport tunnel is kept snow free as its the main HGV route into spain.
If you don't fancy the mountains go via Irun, Pampalona and Zaragosa.

We take 3 or 4 days to drive the route, but as we go for a few months, the time does not matter. 

If you need more info please ask.
No doubt several more routes will appear shortly.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Say Hello If you see us en-route!


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We are off tomorrow and will be taking the same route Teemyob has posted ,we will also be paying for the Autoroute as its so relaxing that way.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

buxom said:


> We are thinking of heading south January time. Any recommended routes from Calais to Valencia area.Thinking of avoiding Paris going via Rouen down via Tolouse and Barcelona way.Any advice will be appreciated.


Having travelled most of the possible routes, I would not travel via Barcelona, where the traffic and tolls are not such a joy. As Most people have also discovered, the Bordeaux route is easier and generally more pleasant. Bordeaux traffic is a pain I know but there are quiet times. Also in January it is possible to have snow further inland, making this a safer route.
After Bordeaux there are several choices of route before reaching Pamploma and Zaragosa. We like to use the Aire at Cascante (after Pamplona) which is outside of a natural thermal bath. It is quiet at night, safe, free and has the usual facilities.
The road to Valencia is also quiet and less troubled than the Barcelona coast route.
Have fun.

Alan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

rosalan said:


> buxom said:
> 
> 
> > We are thinking of heading south January time. Any recommended routes from Calais to Valencia area.Thinking of avoiding Paris going via Rouen down via Tolouse and Barcelona way.Any advice will be appreciated.
> ...


Completely agree with Alan about going via Bordeaux and NOT Barcalona. As a Truckie who used to do about 30 trips per year to Spain I have done it most ways.
However with my van I have also gone via Bielsa and Vielha tunnels, not used Someport but seems OK.
Most truckers would go via Bordeaux, and Pampalona. Barcalona is just too expensive and not as quick!


----------



## middman (Dec 31, 2012)

We went to the Valencia area last year for the first time, and followed the route suggested by Teemyob. As completely inexperienced drivers in Europe this worked well for us and we'll follow it again when we set off next month. The only traffic of any note was around Bordeaux, but by following the ring road signs for Bayonne it was trouble free, just busy. Enjoy the journey.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> However with my van I have also gone via Bielsa and Vielha tunnels, not used Someport but seems OK.


I's avoid those in winter as they are more snow prone - the French side of the Bielsa tunnel is St Lary/Piau-Engaly which is one of the main Pyrenees ski resorts and the route to the tunnel can often be closed


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

fatbuddha said:


> > However with my van I have also gone via Bielsa and Vielha tunnels, not used Someport but seems OK.
> 
> 
> I's avoid those in winter as they are more snow prone - the French side of the Bielsa tunnel is St Lary/Piau-Engaly which is one of the main Pyrenees ski resorts and the route to the tunnel can often be closed


Irun to Pampalona and on to Zaragosa is open all year round and snow falls are quickly cleared as it is a main truck route.
Used this way, week in week out!
And lets face it, if you get a little delay, you do have your bed, kitchen and washing facilities


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Grath said:


> fatbuddha said:
> 
> 
> > > However with my van I have also gone via Bielsa and Vielha tunnels, not used Someport but seems OK.
> ...


the main truck routes like Irun and Somport Tunnel are fine but Bielsa is by no means a truck route in winter (or summer even bar some local traffic)


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

fatbuddha said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > fatbuddha said:
> ...


I agree with you fatbudda, I did say that I have used the tunnels with my M/H. I also agree not the best for winter time.
My trucking route was usually via Irun to Pampalona which is usually clear except for the odd day!
A lovley past of Spain


----------



## buxom (Mar 20, 2008)

Many thanks for all that advice it will be our first winter trip and I am less nervous about it now Regards,


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

teemyob said:


> Hi, if I were you, I would take the route attached, in blue (Click Image to Enlarge).
> Unless you want to go to Andorra, Barcelona Toulouse or anywhere on a specific route.
> There is a Stopover in Cascante south of Bilbao on the route I have put in.Trev


I'm in Spain now (Benicassim) and wondering if your route will be ok for my journey home the end of January ? I know & have stopped overnight at Cascante but have no experience of other safe night stops up from there into France & onwards, i usually travel either the Santander ferry or along the coast passed Barcelona & back up the A75 so a change would be nice & the chance to pick your brains will save me hunching over a map & taking a chance on (to me) unknown night stops.


----------



## buxom (Mar 20, 2008)

*Route to Valencia Good Journey*

Hi we are now in Valencia area on a winter Rally at Monocof and cracking site. We took advice offered and did ours calais down and stayed at aires just outside Le Mans (only van on but felt safe right alongside village) and then onto Carberton Aires nr to Bayonne (large aires but 30 vans on free at present but no water or electrics as advertised in book)then onto Pamplona/Zaragosa then tollfree to Our location. Dual carriageway all the way.Drizzle in France and odd burst of sun cold to mild further down. Hit the sun at Zaragosa and sun all the way down. So maney thanks for all your advice.Just on note a regular on this rally was surprised we had not come round via Luxemburg as weather is usually bad on the route we took. We just answered we came that way because of recommendations.


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Buxom, 

I think you meant to say the site was near Moncofa. 

Monocof is something entirely different and possibly banned from Twitter or Utube.

Kenp


----------



## buxom (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi yes you are right it should be Moncofa, apologies.


----------

